# just had my first baby goat but 1?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Do does give all thier babies at once? 

My doe just gave 1 so far

The baby is drinking i had to direct her to the teats a little bit

So do i give thw baby any shots? Or anything?

The mon and baby is seperated how long should i keep them like that? Thanks


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

separated from others or each other?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I see you posted not yet half an hour ago...I imagine if the doe had a second kid, you'd know by now. But you can "bounce" her belly by putting your hands in front of her udder and gently "lifting" her (not _really_ lifting her off the ground of course!). If it just feels uniformly squishy, she's probably done; if there are lumps and bumps, knees and elbows and heads, she's not done. The first kid nursing will help stimulate her uterus to contract, either for birthing the next kid, or passing the placenta. If she passes the placenta, it's 99% odds that she's done. (Pictures of the new kid eagerly awaited.  )


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:nothing to add:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The baby needs 1cc (i believe) of bo-se orally with a vit e gel. Like the kind you would take. Clip or moisten the end and squeeze the contents into the corner of the babies mouth. Spray the cord 2 or 3 times the first day with iodine.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Baby(s) will also need their CD/T vaccine. I'm not sure if that's on their DOB, or a week later.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

If the mom has had her CDT, the babies can wait a few weeks. If BoerKing vaccinates, that is! BK, what's the scoop, was it a single, or were there more?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I used the iodine 
There was 6 kids.....................jk lol there was 1 
Whats cdt? The mom was dewormed

Sorry for crappy pics...
Better ones tmr! 
Thats the dad


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

It's a vaccine that a majority of goat owners give...it stands for Clostridium Perfringens Type D/Tetanus. To sum it up, it protects against toxemia and tetanus...they really need it for immunity, if you ask me. 

It's not too hard to find online, and you can easily get dosage info here. Mom should probably get up to date on hers (assuming her previous owner didn't) as well as giving the kids theirs...if you so choose.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

CDT shots are generally given around 2 months old, when the kids have a developed immune system. So don't worry about that now, just do selenium if needed (crooked/weak legs, weak sucking ability). 

Since there's only one kid, watch mom's udder and milk out the "unused" side. This will keep her udder from getting lopsided and sore..once baby grows she'll empty out both sides


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Incorrect on the time of the CD/T shot. CD/T is typically given at week 1 or 2 or when a kid is dis budded. Then again 3-4 weeks later or at castration. If you dont dis bud give it anyways.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I always confuse 2 weeks with 2 months! TDG farms knows better than me, since I personally don't give cdt shots...


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Incorrect on the time of the CD/T shot. CD/T is typically given at week 1 or 2 or when a kid is dis budded. Then again 3-4 weeks later or at castration. If you dont dis bud give it anyways.


Now I am getting confused. My understanding is that cd/t(toxoid) should first be given around 3 weeks of age. I give tetanus antitoxin prior to disbudding, not toxoid. I was lead to believe that the toxoid is meant to launch an immune response and takes a bit of time and two doses (in the first go around) to be effective. You are way more experienced than I am, so please let me know if I am incorrect on that.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

BOERKING said:


> Do does give all thier babies at once?
> 
> My doe just gave 1 so far
> 
> ...


Congrats,, Did you dip the babies cord in iodine? This help prevent infection so the baby wont get naval ill. Why did you separate Mom and baby? DId you pass the afterbirth yet?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The kid drinks from both sides i see her suck 1 end and she goes to the other teat 

And should i dehorn her? I like horns though.

She is a purebred nubian shes spotted 
But i dont know the lines.
Would you guys dehorn her?
Thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes i dipped it 
The mum and baby are toghther but kept away from other goats


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

BOERKING said:


> Yes i dipped it
> The mum and baby are toghther but kept away from other goats


Thats a good idea to keep them separated from others for a little while. How's the baby doing? Boy or girl? I think dehorning is a personal Preference and most do it to prevent injuries to themselves and other goats, owners, children,, ect. The dad is one handsome guy!! Congrats!!arty:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

BOERKING said:


> The kid drinks from both sides i see her suck 1 end and she goes to the other teat
> 
> And should i dehorn her? I like horns though.
> 
> ...


Should you dehorn her? No, not unless you have experience, the right equipment or know someone with experience who can come out and do it within a week. After 2 weeks, disbudding is not usually an option to mess with. We have now chosen to disbud all of our future goats born here on our property to help make it easier for our situation. Disbud only if know how.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i would not disbbud my self i would a vet somebody reccomened me one


shes a girl ill get some pics tmr!
she is very nice she has nice spots she actully kinda looks dappled


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

BOERKING said:


> i would not disbbud my self i would a vet somebody reccomened me one
> 
> shes a girl ill get some pics tmr!
> she is very nice she has nice spots she actully kinda looks dappled


Congrats on your girl! I can't wait to see pictures.

If you like horns then go ahead and have them. Nothing wrong with that. I am personally very wary of trusting vets to disbud properly.I have heard a lot of bad outcomes from that, either by the vet underdoing or overdoing it. If you do decide to disbud with a vet, make sure they have experience with goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Since she's a pure (papered?) Milk breed doe, disbudding is probably the best way to go. That way she can be shown, and milked with less risk. If you're keeping her it's personal preference, if you're selling her then disbudding is a logical option...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

No shes not papered 
Im not selling her she was the first baby born on my farm lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here shes spotty!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------

